# Super easy way to make a small drive belt (or O-ring)



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

In a recent post about making pulleys I mentioned that I was going to make a drive belt for them and said I would show you how I do that. This technique could also be used to make an emergency O-ring of any size.

For my drive belt I used 2mm O-ring cord that I stretched between my pulleys and marked the spot to cut. Cutting was done with an exacto knife but a razor blade or utility knife would work as well.

*Now, here’s the easy but surprising part:* a tiny drop of superglue is applied to one end of the cord and then the other end is pressed against it for about a minute. When the glue has set you have a drive belt and/or O-ring.

I made a small test ring first and when it worked I moved on to my longer belt. The small belt is about 1 3/4” when measured between the two legs of a caliper. I was able to stretch it to over 2 3/8” without the join giving way.

[Sorry the close-up photo is the join is so blurry, I couldn’t get my phone to focus on it.]

There is enough stretch in the belt to give me the tension I need to drive the pulleys and it’s easy to make another if needed. Maybe you’ll find this technique helpful someday. The O-ring cord came from … (where else?) … Amazon.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've used that method for making 'static' O-Rings, but never trusted them in moving applications. It's good to know that they're tougher than they look!

Can't wait to see the final project


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

If you're planning on making a lot of them, a jig like this comes in handy and gives good results - they have fancier - i.e. more expensive - ones but this will give satisfactory results.

https://www.zoro.com/value-brand-sp...gclid=CLS-8-SniNACFYNbhgodJgcMXQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for that Oliver. I always thought it had to a solvent based glue. Good to know.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very interesting but I wonder how that would withstand weather and UV from the sun???


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> In a recent post about making pulleys I mentioned that I was going to make a drive belt for them and said I would show you how I do that. This technique could also be used to make an emergency O-ring of any size.
> 
> For my drive belt I used 2mm O-ring cord that I stretched between my pulleys and marked the spot to cut. Cutting was done with an exacto knife but a razor blade or utility knife would work as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info. I may be able to use in on some of my wife's sewing machines.
Allen


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is good to know,wish I would have found out about it a few years ago when I needed it. Thanks for this post.
Herb


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

I use to use this trick when the "transmission belt" of my lathe is broken. See pictures 7, 8 and 9 here

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/46531-drilling-lathe.html#post384093


----------



## ajmexico (Nov 19, 2014)

Great trick! Thanks. It's worth knowing just the simple fact that O-rings and drive belts of the same size can be interchangeable.


----------

